# Regulars. (DELIVERY!!!!)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m just curious - how many do YOU have? For the amount I deliver, I seem to have a LOT. My impression is I basically work for them. Not counting Marshmallow Man (he’s gone till next summer) I have 6 I can consistently count on. At least one will make an appearance every day; usually 2 will. I’ve had days when 4 would check in (glorious, wonderful days!)

My newest one (the one who always adds on a $5, $10 in bad weather cash on top of an already generous tip) I went 3 times just this week. Cash does wonders - I cancelled the piggybacker without even looking as I know how they stack and my Regular gets his service PRONTO.

But it also makes me a touch uncomfortable - as if I’m stalking them. 😂

Remember when I wrote about men being better tippers? ALL my Regulars are male except for one - a Medical office that orders large at a Starbucks literally across the avenue or a Wawa maybe 0.2 miles from their office.

I’m asking because I’m about to add 2 more to the list. 

I’m just curious if this is common ir if I’m focusing too much on them. I found that as soon as I see those magic intersections, I drop/pause everything else. I wonder if that’s holding me back rather than helping me. But the numbers I see from them are delightful!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm very regular, as long as I don't eat a lot of cheese. 

But if you mean regular customers, well I don't deliver everyday, and I rarely remember drop-offs anyway. The only ones I really remember are the well-tipping customers that live at resort-like estates on the lakes. I have had them as repeats, but unfortunately, those are _ir_regular.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> I'm very regular, as long as I don't eat a lot of cheese.
> 
> But if you mean regular customers, well I don't deliver everyday, and I rarely remember drop-offs anyway. The only ones I really remember are the well-tipping customers that live at resort-like estates on the lakes. I have had them as repeats, but unfortunately, those are _ir_regular.


You mostly dash, right? I only have one regular on DD. I find UE are more regular-friendly. This is likely because UE is way less busy in my area and patterns are easier to notice. Another aspect is DD tips low where I am. There’s really no heavy tippers on it except for this one guy who always orders McD’s. But I rarely see him.

ALL my heavy tippers are on UE.

Thought of 2 more. One’s another guy, and a Bank. So we’re up to 8 (+ Marshmallow Man in the summer).

See? This doesn’t seem normal.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, one more thing. I have 2 Regulars in the “No-Go” category. The chick in the bayfront home I once whined about here (rain, flooding, measly tip) and a dude who twice fell short of a suspected Unicorn. Just got pings from both (and frequently do, at least once a week) so remembered The Ugly Regulars also exist. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm guessing uber has alot more cross customers.

That is indeed a primary advantage.

I use uber since taxis are gone, and I have used uber eats also. I have never used dd or any of the others.

I feel that the rating system on uber keeps customers in line, whereas dd caters to undesirable custoners just like your run of the mill crackwhore.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I have customers that I consider regulars on DD. Sometimes these customers order once per day or even multiple times per day. 

But I do not go out and seek them specifically because, for example, overall $10 from one customer is no different then $10 from the next.

You may also be losing out on a better offer by specifically targeting certain customers.

That being said, I prefer to target restaurants that have a decent amount of work flow with decent tippers. Of course there will be bad days, but targeted restaurants is better than targeted customers in my opinion.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have customers that I consider regulars on DD. Sometimes these customers order once per day or even multiple times per day.
> 
> But I do not go out and seek them specifically because, for example, overall $10 from one customer is no different then $10 from the next.
> 
> ...


I can’t honestly say I target them. It’s not like I’m sitting there waiting for them specifically. But if their order pops up - of course I take it, as I know it’ll be a good payout. But it almost gets to looking like stalking at some point. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

There is nothing wrong with stalking the money. If someone pays me extra for extra attention I will smother them with attention. 
I have been known to park in the alley behind my favorite good tippers favorite restaurant at the time I know he is likely to order. 
Now THATS stalking. 
lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I have been known to park in the alley behind my favorite good tippers favorite restaurant at the time I know he is likely to order.
> Now THATS stalking.
> lol


You say that like it’s a bad thing!

Now I truly feel I’m stalking them! 😂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> There is nothing wrong with stalking the money. If someone pays me extra for extra attention I will smother them with attention.
> I have been known to park in the alley behind my favorite good tippers favorite restaurant at the time I know he is likely to order.
> Now THATS stalking.
> lol


Please show us the restraining order when you get it… lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Please show us the restraining order when you get it… lol


Which one?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

My favorite Regular.








This is average for them. Frequently, it’s more. Darn right everyone else goes on the back burner.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think I’m firing one regular - the one with the cash add-on. He’s a sweetheart, but his in-app tips have gone down with every delivery; yesterday and the time before that I barely made my 2xmiles WITH the cash. I get that he’s tipping a percentage (yesterday’s order was tiny), but I don’t know the size of his order when accepting, and he’s far enough for me not to risk delivering a snack 6 miles away for $8 total.

I’m sad. He’s a really cool guy.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Must be nice to live in a less densely populated area to have "regulars". In NYC we have a population density of 27,013 people per square mile. It's very very very rare that I deliver to the same person twice.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Vernited said:


> Must be nice to live in a less densely populated area to have "regulars". In NYC we have a population density of 27,013 people per square mile. It's very very very rare that I deliver to the same person twice.


But the tips are better in NYC. How often do you hit 0% AR? I’m there about 70% of the time. The only time I’m in double digits is when Bennys (New Yorkers) come to the Joizee Shoah. Marshmallow Man is one of them. I miss him sooooo much!!!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think I’m firing one regular - the one with the cash add-on. He’s a sweetheart, but his in-app tips have gone down with every delivery; yesterday and the time before that I barely made my 2xmiles WITH the cash. I get that he’s tipping a percentage (yesterday’s order was tiny), but I don’t know the size of his order when accepting, and he’s far enough for me not to risk delivering a snack 6 miles away for $8 total.
> 
> I’m sad. He’s a really cool guy.


Maybe do one more delivery for him and explain the situation. Let him know that what you get paid has nothing to do with the value of the order and suggest that an appropriate tip is at least 2*miles-3. He might not understand and if he is a cool guy will appreciate the information. 
I bet he would be sad to lose you too.
When I tip for delivery it is based on miles and difficulty, not order value.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Maybe do one more delivery for him and explain the situation. Let him know that what you get paid has nothing to do with the value of the order and suggest that an appropriate tip is at least 2*miles-3. He might not understand and if he is a cool guy will appreciate the information.
> I bet he would be sad to lose you too.
> When I tip for delivery it is based on miles and difficulty, not order value.


Nah. I don’t feel that’s necessary. I’ll just assume it’s a no-go till at least $12 base (i.e. the offer amount) $17 for 8 miles is fine, even if the tip is below $8 with a higher base.

Once he stops seeing me, he can work it out in his mind. He’s a grown man.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nah. I don’t feel that’s necessary. I’ll just assume it’s a no-go till at least $12 base (i.e. the offer amount) $17 for 8 miles is fine, even if the tip is below $8 with a higher base.
> 
> Once he stops seeing me, he can work it out in his mind. He’s a grown man.


Fair enough. It was just a suggestion in case you were in a generous mood. 
I completely understand that we can’t afford 5 minute conversations with customers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Fair enough. It was just a suggestion in case you were in a generous mood.
> I completely understand that we can’t afford 5 minute conversations with customers.


I just don’t feel it’s necessary. My Regulars are exactly that - REGULARLY well-tipping people. I see their intersection - I drop everything and immediately go.

I should have smelled something fishy - both last times he appeared as part of a double. In the first instance, I took a hit to my cancellation rate and went straight there. Tip was lower than usual.

Yesterday, he, too, appeared in a double, and on TR even. I first missed it, but then he appeared AGAIN as a single, for $10.06. I should have stopped there - in my area, it’s highly unusual for a hidden to come in at $10.

I’m not saying I’ll never take his pings again - merely saying that the number needs to make the 2x mark.In other words, $12+. Anything lower - and I hit the “decline”.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Why the "*(DELIVERY!!!!)"*
why pose the question only to delivery, your question applies to both delivery and passengers, especially before upfront details, weekdays I normally in my car between 2:30 a.m and 3:30 a.m. and there are regulars that are going to work so now I have a pretty good idea of some of them that will be absolutely crap fares and/or crap customers and the ones that will actually tip and/are going on a decent trip that will pay well.

But to answer your question and yes I also do Uber eats, am I supposed to sit in a parking lot of restaurants and wait for a particular customer to make an order, that may work in a small Market but that's not going to work in a busy Market I'll be losing money.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Why the "*(DELIVERY!!!!)"*
> why pose the question only to delivery, your question applies to both delivery and passengers, especially before upfront details, weekdays I normally in my car between 2:30 a.m and 3:30 a.m. and there are regulars that are going to work so now I have a pretty good idea of some of them that will be absolutely crap fares and/or crap customers and the ones that will actually tip and/are going on a decent trip that will pay well.
> 
> But to answer your question and yes I also do Uber eats, am I supposed to sit in a parking lot of restaurants and wait for a particular customer to make an order, that may work in a small Market but that's not going to work in a busy Market I'll be losing money.


Simple answer would be “‘Cause we’re on the DELIVERY board and I’m asking for delivery experience only.

Please feel free to open the same thread on the pax forums if interested in pax regulars.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Simple answer would be “‘Cause we’re on the DELIVERY board and I’m asking for delivery experience only.
> 
> Please feel free to open the same thread on the pax forums if interested in pax regulars.


Oh I do intend to open a thread on that pretty soon and another thread I'm going to open, on why do delivery drivers feel that doing deliveries is safer than doing passengers, I did mostly delivery Friday and Saturday and some on Sunday I don't see how delivery is safer.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh no, yur not going to hijack a thread that easy.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Oh I do intend to open a thread on that pretty soon and another thread I'm going to open, on why do delivery drivers feel that doing deliveries is safer than doing passengers, I did mostly delivery Friday and Saturday and some on Sunday I don't see how delivery is safer.


The fewer miles one drives, the safer one is. It’s pretty simple. 

But go ahead. I *dare you* to open it on pax forums, and then come back and tell us what percentage of the replies were “delivery is for losers, I only do pax!”, “why are you asking about deliveries? Deliveries suck!”, “I never delivered, but…” etc. 

Oh, and don’t mention what I just said. See the natural response 

Go ahead.

I dare you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The fewer miles one drives, the safer one is. It’s pretty simple.
> 
> But go ahead. I *dare you* to open it on pax forums, and then come back and tell us what percentage of the replies were “delivery is for losers, I only do pax!”, “why are you asking about deliveries? Deliveries suck!”, “I never delivered, but…” etc.
> 
> ...


I will not mention you when I do the other thread, and I didn't come here to hijack this thread, but as I said I do passengers and ubereats, there's actually a pretty good reason to integrate Uber Eats if you do mostly passengers, not going to discuss that here.


----------

